# Opera



## Drone (Sep 9, 2010)

All the stuff got its own thread but Opera! 

Features:

tab stacking 
visual mouse gestures 
performance improvements 
memory issue fixes







*Desktop Team's blog* 
http://my.opera.com/desktopteam/blog/​


http://www.opera.com/
http://www.opera.com/browser/next/


----------



## largon (Sep 11, 2010)

Latest builds 10.6x have been less stable imo. 
Sessions don't always get saved/loaded correctly and crashes with some PDF related stuff.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 11, 2010)

I use opera mini love it


----------



## Phxprovost (Sep 11, 2010)

like opera on windows but lately opera has been really unstable in ubuntu for me


----------



## Drone (Sep 14, 2010)

Opera 10.70 _Build 9044_ seems to be unstable. Minor crashes and all. Sometimes it can't capture links for download. It also crashed when you try to use an image search in bing. But the good news is *Build 9047* is out. I check it and it seems has none of those problems


----------



## Wyverex (Sep 14, 2010)

I've been using Opera since 2003 (Opera 7) and I do not see myself switching to any other browser, but my god, I am really pissed with latest developments (10.50 and forward).
From epic stable it came to crash every hour.

Hope 10.70 sets things back where they belong and makes it stable again.

PS Drone, you might wanna include the link to Desktop Team's blog in the opening post 
http://my.opera.com/desktopteam/blog/


----------



## DrPepper (Sep 14, 2010)

I don't cry myself to sleep at night so I've never used it ... 

Jk I have it on my phone and I used to use it but my scroll wheel hates it for some reason.


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 14, 2010)

i prefer the opera mobile i think it is? to the built in browser in my mobile

it can tab and the other browser cant, the keypad onscreen is easier and it seems faster to me


----------



## erixx (Sep 14, 2010)

opera fan here!


----------



## Wyverex (Sep 14, 2010)

MilkyWay said:


> i prefer the opera mobile i think it is? to the built in browser in my mobile
> 
> it can tab and the other browser cant, the keypad onscreen is easier and it seems faster to me


OperaMini has tabbed browsing since version 5 too


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 14, 2010)

Speed Dial FTW!!!!


----------



## gunsmoke (Sep 15, 2010)

Opera is the winner for me all i ever use now fierfox and i.e just crash and hang on web pages for me on windows 7.


----------



## Drone (Sep 15, 2010)

Wyverex said:


> I've been using Opera since 2003 (Opera 7) and I do not see myself switching to any other browser, but my god, I am really pissed with latest developments (10.50 and forward). From epic stable it came to crash every hour.
> Hope 10.70 sets things back where they belong and makes it stable again.



That's right. It's a roller coaster ride lol but it will rock anyway




> PS Drone, you might wanna include the link to Desktop Team's blog in the opening post
> http://my.opera.com/desktopteam/blog/



Thanks, done


----------



## Drone (Sep 16, 2010)

*Opera 10.70 Build 9048 Development Snapshot*
    * DSK-309591 (Opera crashes when running windowless plugins)
    * DSK-298758 (Drag and drop can hang after a drop (normally on a speed dial page))
    * DSK-307702 (Importing Firefox bookmarks freezes Opera )
    * DSK-303190 (Mouse selection doesn't copy to clipboard)
    * DSK-309128 (window.print() doesn't work in evenes)
    * DSK-306361 (Popup menus are poorly styled in GTK)
    * DSK-281352 (Import Firefox bookmarks file filter is broken in KDE)
    * DSK-310754 (Opera has no title in the ctwm window manager)
    * DSK-310375 (Opera has no icon in the twm or ctwm window managers)
    * DSK-309980 (X11 toolkit mode popup menu items should have a solid background color when selected)
    * DSK-309777 (Native skin elements aren't freed)
    * DSK-309984 (Focus cleanup)
    * DSK-309985 (Chat room subscription dialog opens underneath parent dialog)
    * DSK-311015 (Font configuration dialog is not activated properly)
    * DSK-309241 (Menus are as high as the screen and nearly empty in Gnome < 2.10)
    * DSK-308373 (Use xdg-open as handler for unknown files when not running in Gnome or KDE)

http://snapshot.opera.com/windows/6531_10.70-9048/Opera_1070_9048_classic.exe

they update everyday *thumbs up*

*Opera 10.70 Build 9049 Development Snapshot*:
Desktop
    * DSK-298346 (Start Bar blanked out after opening background tab)
    * DSK-312764 (Crash when closing newsfeed tab)
    * DSK-311444 (Renaming IMAP folders creates ghost folders)
    * DSK-311554 (Overlay dialogs disappear for no reason, making the tab unusable)
    * DSK-311692 (Crash when opening a file with Content-Disposition: attachment directly)
    * DSK-287134 (Bookmarks dragged out of Mini folder are recreated)
    * DSK-277635 (Clicking on the mail notification when minimized does not activate the program window)
    * DSK-310875 (Focus lost from Facebook chat box when the text is updated)
    * DSK-312868 (F2 does not respect Reuse Current Tab)
    * DSK-312114 (Update mail providers list to new Opera Web Mail username)
    * DSK-270950 (Opening Dragonfly after switching to different window inspects tab from previous window)
    * DSK-299014 (Google Earth plug-in pops up in front even when in background tab)
    * DSK-308092 (Opera Link can cause 100% CPU use on start-up)
    * DSK-304034 (Start-up crash when deleting certain files in the profile)
Windows
    * DSK-312477 (Windows 7 crash)
Mac
    * DSK-278663 (Cannot find executable for printer plug-in)
    * DSK-312247 (Lose the extra spyglass but keep a color corrected clear button around)


http://snapshot.opera.com/windows/seventeen_10.70-9049/Opera_1070_9049_classic.exe


----------



## Drone (Dec 9, 2010)

*Opera 11 Build 1133*

http://snapshot.opera.com/windows/cup_11.00-1133/Opera_installer_1100_1133_en.exe


----------



## 95Viper (Dec 16, 2010)

Opera 11.00 Release Candidate 3- build 1156

Released 12/15/2010

Enjoy


----------



## erixx (Dec 16, 2010)

strange............

Windows update doesn't list it 


Edit: just perfomed Opera Update and it offers me version 11 FINAL yooohooooo!

http://www.opera.com/docs/changelogs/windows/1100/


----------



## largon (Dec 16, 2010)

Lulz. Updated to 10.63 -> 11.0 via autoinstall -> not responding & crash on restart. 
Oh, the irony... =P







edit:
Whaaat? Opera has extensions? 
Now, it is finally, _perfect_.


----------



## musek (Dec 16, 2010)

One question - are you able to see "system specs" using Opera 11 (beta, RC, final - no matter)?
I'm asking because since an update from 10.7 to 11 beta I'm not able to see them (there's no arrow at all).


----------



## francis511 (Dec 16, 2010)

How do you get rid of these ?


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 16, 2010)

and for all opera just release the 11 version


----------



## largon (Dec 16, 2010)

*musek*,
Yes, TPU's System Specs link and arrow do show, work, for me. 

*francis511*,
Click the "+" on the left and deselect 'em.


----------



## musek (Dec 16, 2010)

largon said:


> *musek*,
> Yes, TPU's System Specs link and arrow do show, work, for me.
> 
> *francis511*,
> Click the "+" on the left and deselect 'em.









Strange. :/


----------



## francis511 (Dec 16, 2010)

largon said:


> *francis511*,
> Click the "+" on the left and deselect 'em.



Tried that "show panels" and all the obvious stuff. Must be the install just went wrong or something.


----------



## largon (Dec 16, 2010)

musek said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/101216/system specs.png
> 
> Strange. :/


No worries mate. 
Here, grab some System Spec -link arrows: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Weird indeed. They've always been visible for me. 
You sure you're not _blocking_ them by accident?


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 16, 2010)

musek said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/101216/system specs.png
> 
> Strange. :/



no problems here


----------



## musek (Dec 16, 2010)

I've tried deleting whole Opera installation catalog with C:\Users\... catalogs. 
Clean install didn't help. :shadedshun:
On 10.63 everything was ok...


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 16, 2010)

They will have to cure cancer for me to give up my Firefox (Hugs the cute firefox!!!)


----------



## TAViX (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm also using latest OPERA and is great. When 3D acc. thou...???


----------



## largon (Dec 16, 2010)

Gettin' huge stability issues. Crash after crash after crash.


----------



## musek (Dec 16, 2010)

Problem solved - i'm stupid. 

It was being blocked by NoAds extension. It still need a lot of work, but I love the whole idea.
Thank God for Opera Link!


----------



## Drone (Dec 17, 2010)

largon said:


> Gettin' huge stability issues. Crash after crash after crash.



Mine is stable. 177/300 in html5 and 100/100 acid3 test.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Dec 17, 2010)

Using 10.70 here on both my desktop and laptop and have yet to experience crashes. Also i have noticed that Opera has a smaller memory imprint than Firefox with a lot of tabs open.


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 17, 2010)

What about those extensions? Can I run stylish or greasemonkey? or customize the titlebar?


----------



## musek (Dec 17, 2010)

remixedcat said:


> What about those extensions? Can I run stylish or greasemonkey? or customize the titlebar?



Not yet, but give some time to the developers and users.


----------



## Flak (Dec 17, 2010)

I've always run into a lot of website compatibility problems with Opera.  I do always go back and try it a couple times a year but haven't been able to stick with it.


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 17, 2010)

Same here, Flak!


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Dec 17, 2010)

Still no color management.

That's the only reason I switched to Fx.


----------



## musek (Dec 17, 2010)

Color management?


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 17, 2010)

pr0n Inspector said:


> Still no color management.
> 
> That's the only reason I switched to Fx.



Local CSS Overrides????


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Dec 18, 2010)

Without color management everything is over-saturated on my wide-gamut monitor.
In Firefox I can use an ICC profile to correct this. Chrome can also use the system ICC profile to perform sRGB to display gamut conversion if you add a switch to its shortcut, although the performance is horrid.


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 18, 2010)

What monitor you got?


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Dec 18, 2010)

remixedcat said:


> What monitor you got?



see specs.


----------



## Error 404 (Dec 18, 2010)

I've updated to Opera 11, I must say it feels a touch faster and the extensions are quite nice, adblock and stuff like that as well as a few tweaks. I've been using Opera since version 9.5 or so, it's come a long way and I'll probably keep using it for a long time


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 18, 2010)

wow didn't think browsers would muck with colors. specially that much on an IPS display.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 18, 2010)

i love operas visual appeal and the concept of speed dial, which chorme stole..
also opera is pretty fast and all's well except some PDF related bugs and a few more related to flash video content.

i think the 10.6 was the best.


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 18, 2010)

Looks aren't everything. 

I don't need speed dial. I got a quick fav link for my freq. sites.

FF4.0's interface rocks. Can't wait for the full version to come out! That is one of my highly anticipated software releases. 

I can easily get FF 3.x.x to look the way I want it. Stylish takes care of that. I can even fully mock FF4.0 if I wanted to. I can even have full-glass browsing (pages included!). Tried it once. It was awesome, but was a bit CPU heavy and was a tad slow. Still awesome. 

and IE is so much behind. I used to love it for being multiprocess, till it started to bloat beyond control and I HAD to use WSRM to control it, and when it did it was very hard on my HDD. The I/O performance was terrible I had I/O reads out the wazoo and switching tabs got slower and slower. MS really mucked up with IE8. 

I would try IE9. However I'm not gonna have to install the platform update it requires becuase IT WON'T INSTALL IN SERVER 2008R1. It shits there. Pretty stupid of them to require the platform update. Most vista and xp users aren't gonna like it. 

That must be thier way of forcing users on windows 7. Not a good tactic. It won't work. That will just increase the market share of the other browsers! LMAO!!!! Nice going MS! Thanks for halping FF,GC,OP,and others out!


----------



## claylomax (Dec 18, 2010)

I just updated to 10.70 and it's faster, but they all are when you first update, aren't they? Maybe it's the placebo effect.


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Dec 18, 2010)

remixedcat said:


> Looks aren't everything.
> 
> I don't need speed dial. I got a quick fav link for my freq. sites.
> 
> ...



Without Direct2D and DirectWrite which the Platform Update provides there will be no GPU acceleration in IE9 and Firefox.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 18, 2010)

remixedcat said:


> Looks aren't everything.
> 
> I don't need speed dial. I got a quick fav link for my freq. sites.
> 
> ...



i respect your choice.  i use FF too.


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 18, 2010)

pr0n Inspector said:


> Without Direct2D and DirectWrite which the Platform Update provides there will be no GPU acceleration in IE9 and Firefox.



Can't they do it without a platform update?


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Dec 18, 2010)

remixedcat said:


> Can't they do it without a platform update?



That would be like a new DX11 benchmark without tessellation. GPU acceleration is one of the key new features of IE9 and Firefox 4. Platform Update backports major NT6.1 new features to NT6.0, Direct2D and DirectWrite are one those new features. If your install of Server 2008 does not like the Platform Update you should fix it because it clearly supports both Vista and Server 2008.


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 18, 2010)

Wow that sucks. meh. I'm gonna go to server 2008R2 soon as I get my server grade SSD drive. 

So that won't matter much to me. 

But still I'd rather have FF then IE at this point. I don't like the direction MS goes with software these days. They just pile more crap and not re-vamp stuff. A member on here has the perfect sig explaining this ordeal MS has! I quite like his sig!

Thing is sites shouldn't be so intense to NEED GPU acceleration to begin with! ISPs are gonna hate that as well. The connections can't keep up with much of those kinda sites.


----------



## inferKNOX (Dec 20, 2010)

I can't believe how amazing Opera 11 is!
Functionality, addons (which are mediocre ATM though), interface, footprint size and most of all Speed!
Simply brilliant! I think all that's left is roboform toolbar for Opera and certain addons like flashgot, greasemonkey & flagfox, and to have NoAds refined to the level of Adblock Plus.
I'm counting down reasons to use anything but Opera!


----------



## Drone (Jan 26, 2011)

Opera 11.01 Final

http://get7.opera.com/pub/opera/win/1101/en/Opera_1101_en_Setup.exe


----------



## Drone (Apr 12, 2011)

*Opera 11.10 Build 2092 - Final*

http://get7.opera.com/pub/opera/win/1110/en/Opera_1110_en_Setup.exe


----------



## BondExtreme (Apr 12, 2011)

Can anyone get some screenies of 11 on here? Am interested.


----------



## Drone (Apr 12, 2011)

www.opera.com


----------



## 95Viper (Apr 12, 2011)

Go here(Opera 11: Reviewer’s Guide) to watch some videos on Opera 11 and some of the features...


Edit: Go here for the latest development news and updates: Opera Desktop Team Blog


----------



## BondExtreme (Apr 12, 2011)

Oh nice! Thanks for the update.


----------



## Phxprovost (Apr 15, 2011)

Am i the only one who is pissed off by the new speed dial?  Really don't like how it seems to zoom in really far to the left of the webpage for the thumbnail now.


----------



## francis511 (Apr 15, 2011)

Yeah sometimes opera "fixes" bring more trouble than they`re worth. New build a bit buggy for me.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 15, 2011)

seems fine here


----------



## Drone (May 17, 2011)

Opera 11.11 Build 2109

New version. See opening post.


----------



## pr0n Inspector (May 18, 2011)

... and still no update on Opera Mini for iOS. I'm starting to think it was a bullshit PR stunt and Opera had no intention of supporting it.


----------



## micropage7 (May 18, 2011)

Phxprovost said:


> Am i the only one who is pissed off by the new speed dial?  Really don't like how it seems to zoom in really far to the left of the webpage for the thumbnail now.


yep, but its helpful if you often visit certain webs
or if you use it on your phone, it cuts several seconds


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 23, 2011)

Well, time for an Opera Update!  We got a Release Code to play with!

Read info here >  Swordfish Release Candidate 1 (11.50 - 1067)

Look carefully, as there are two installation files for this build... 





> Opera Next builds
> 
> This build can be downloaded as an Opera Next build. This will upgrade your Opera Next installation, or create a new Opera Next installation if one does not exist already.



Also, this is Swordfish(11.50), not Barracuda(11.11).

EDIT: Check the blog page for the latest on updates and releases: Opera Team update Blog

Latest update Jun 24, 2011 > Opera 11.50 RC 2

Updated 6/25/2011 > Swordfish (11.50) Release Candidate 3

Updated 6/26/2011 > Swordfish (11.50) Release Candidate 4

Updated 6/26/2011 > Swordfish (11.50) Release Candidate 5


----------



## Drone (Jun 25, 2011)

RC3, see the OP


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 25, 2011)

I've been noticing this as well in Firefox 5. The icon is not always rendered, usually when you open the thread. But if you click Refresh, the icon appears. I haven't tested but it's quite possible that AdBlock is causing it. Or Firefox. Or combination of both.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 25, 2011)

opera FTW!
opera 11 rocks!


----------



## Drone (Jun 26, 2011)

^ sure 

RC5, see the OP (rc5 and final are the same build)


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 28, 2011)

Opera 11.50 FINAL (Swordfish) has been released (6/28/2011 mm/dd/year)

Opera Desktop Team Blog post:  Swordfish jumps out of the water

Download Page:  11.50 Final

Opera 11.50 for Windows change log: Release notes

Enjoy


----------



## Drone (Jul 7, 2011)

Opera *12* pre-alpha (Wahoo)

1017

http://snapshot.opera.com/windows/wahoo_12.00-1017/Opera-Next-12.00-1017.exe

1033

http://snapshot.opera.com/windows/QRESYNC_12.00-1033/Opera-Next-12.00-1033.exe


----------



## Drone (Aug 4, 2011)

*Opera 12.00 Build 1039*

http://snapshot.opera.com/windows/lejon_12.00-1039/Opera-Next-12.00-1039.exe

Wow very stable and fast build. No bugs and crashes. All bugs I encountered in previous versions seemed to be ironed out!


html5test 301/450
acid3test 100/100

and peacekeeper test:







*Opera 12 Build 1042*
http://snapshot.opera.com/windows/animate_12.00-1042/Opera-Next-12.00-1042.exe


----------



## Drone (Aug 17, 2011)

http://snapshot.opera.com/windows/bergen_12.00-1047/Opera-Next-12.00-1047.exe

12 build 1047


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 17, 2011)

Gave opera a try a few months ago, then went back to firefox. Something about opera just bugged me.


----------



## Drone (Sep 2, 2011)

http://snapshot.opera.com/windows/twelvereturns_12.00-1054/Opera-Next-12.00-1054.exe

12 build 1054


----------



## erixx (Sep 5, 2011)

today Opea updated


----------



## PopcornMachine (Sep 5, 2011)

Long time opera user here.  Started back when it was the only browser that had tabs.

Just discovered this thread.


----------



## Drone (Sep 8, 2011)

http://snapshot.opera.com/windows/extending_12.00-1060/Opera-Next-12.00-1060.exe

new build


----------



## Derek12 (Sep 8, 2011)

I use Opera since ver 7.11, though if they add hardware acceleration and fixes some issues in some sites it would be perfect


----------



## Drone (Sep 13, 2011)

http://snapshot.opera.com/windows/coffeecode_12.00-1065/Opera-Next-12.00-1065.exe


----------



## Drone (Sep 28, 2011)

*1076*

http://snapshot.opera.com/windows/turret-opera_12.00-1076/Opera-Next-12.00-1076.exe


----------



## Derek12 (Sep 28, 2011)

Opera: stable, fast, lightweight, and full feature as always, I am thinking to make it default browser instead of Firefox


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 28, 2011)

Derek12 said:


> Opera: stable, fast, lightweight, and full feature as always, I am thinking to make it default browser instead of Firefox



After learning all the short cuts (CRTL+space= homepage) I can't use anything else lol welcome to the club :3


----------



## PopcornMachine (Sep 28, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> After learning all the short cuts (CRTL+space= homepage) I can't use anything else lol welcome to the club :3



I can't see to live without 1,2 moving from tab to tab, or z,x backwards and forwards within a tab.


----------



## Drone (Oct 7, 2011)

http://snapshot.opera.com/windows/rock_12.00-1085/Opera-Next-12.00-1085.exe

*1085*


----------



## Derek12 (Oct 7, 2011)

Now in about:gpu in 1085 I get: Vega backend Software

I see good omens (GPU acceleration or WebGL support) in future releases


----------



## Widjaja (Oct 7, 2011)

After the FF nonsense I think I'll give this a try.


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 11, 2011)

Latest Opera 12.00 pre-alpha release 1090 (date 10/10/2011)

Windows
MAC
Linux/FreeBSD

Opera Desktop Team
Opera skins
Opera extensions
Opera Widgets


----------



## SK-1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Could not live without Speed-Dial...


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 11, 2011)

i have used opera ever since i had a computer!

but the opera browser i got from OVI store for my nokia c6-00 crashes too much!!  
who do i complain to?


----------



## Drone (Oct 11, 2011)

Deleting opera folder from bookmarks in build 85 bsods under windows 8 with bad_pool lol. Doing this in 90 just hangs. Go figure lol


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 11, 2011)

Drone said:


> Deleting opera folder in build 85 bsods under windows 8 with bad_pool lol. Doing this in 90 just hangs. Go figure lol



try deleting system32, it makes the PC much faster


----------



## Derek12 (Oct 11, 2011)

I am getting some weird issues with this build in this forum! this is random sometimes is fine sometimes looks like this


----------



## naoan (Oct 11, 2011)

1090 build nuked my url sites icon, back to 1085...


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 11, 2011)

lulz. i use 11.51. its stable for me.


----------



## Imhoteps (Oct 11, 2011)

For those who want to stay tuned I recommend Opera Next: http://www.opera.com/browser/next/
NB! Main Opera`s installation has not being affected.


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 11, 2011)

SK-1 said:


> Could not live without Speed-Dial...



Yep, speed-dial is sweet.



de.das.dude said:


> i have used opera ever since i had a computer!
> 
> but the opera browser i got from OVI store for my nokia c6-00 crashes too much!!
> *who do i complain to?*



Try posting on the Nokia Support Discussions site.
"Opera Bug Report Wizard for mobile" would, probably, be a good place to try, too, maybe.



Derek12 said:


> I am getting some weird issues with this build in this forum! this is random sometimes is fine sometimes looks like this
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111011/Capture057.jpg



I am having no problems with the site... 

Just a few things you could try.

1. Clicking on "Opera Next" > "Settings" > "Delete Private Data" > "Details" and check all the boxes except the password boxes, then click on "Delete".  Re-start Opera and see if the page loads right.

2. Open CCleaner and use applications tab to select the "Intrernet Cache", "Cookies" and "Sessions" boxes and run cleaner.

3. You might want to try flushing and renew your DNS cache, too.  Some info here:  How to fix Network & Internet connection problems in Windows


----------



## Drone (Oct 11, 2011)

naoan said:


> 1090 build nuked my url sites icon, back to 1085...


yes same here. p.s. just re-opened and now it's fine. 



Bo$$ said:


> try deleting system32, it makes the PC much faster



I see what you did there. However I edited my post.


----------



## Derek12 (Oct 11, 2011)

95Viper said:


> I am having no problems with the site...
> 
> Just a few things you could try.
> 
> ...



Many thanks, I did all the steps and now works great always seemed to be a corrupted cache or something


----------



## Drone (Oct 11, 2011)

*news*:

The alpha version of Opera 12 is set to be released this Thursday, October 13th

*features*:

new HTML5 parser
revamped JavaScript engine
hardware acceleration for CSS transitions and animations, for Canvas 2D drawing, for text, and for WebGL 3D graphics technology


----------



## naoan (Oct 11, 2011)

nice, link?


----------



## Drone (Oct 11, 2011)

naoan said:


> nice, link?



http://mybroadband.co.za/news/software/35810-opera-12-alpha-downloadable-soon.html


----------



## Wyverex (Oct 11, 2011)

You will probably be able to find it here:
http://my.opera.com/desktopteam/blog/


----------



## naoan (Oct 11, 2011)

Drone said:


> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/software/35810-opera-12-alpha-downloadable-soon.html



thanks 



Wyverex said:


> You will probably be able to find it here:
> http://my.opera.com/desktopteam/blog/



no, I have the blog on my rss feed and periodically check on them, the news isn't on there.


----------



## Derek12 (Oct 11, 2011)

Drone said:


> *hardware acceleration for CSS transitions and animations, for Canvas 2D drawing, for text, and for WebGL 3D graphics technology*



Cool my wishes will be made real, that's the about:gpu I saw before


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 13, 2011)

Thursday Oct. 13th... Opera 12.00 Alpha is released.

Introducing Opera 12 alpha



> The last months Opera 12 snapshots have received two major updates of its JavaScript engine, Carakan, which make it more memory efficient and fully ECMAScript 5.1 compliant. Last week the new HTML 5 parser Ragnarök  was added. Today Opera 12 alpha introduces another major technological milestone: full hardware acceleration with WebGL.





> Full hardware acceleration
> Opera aims to give the best possible performance for all users. This is why we already have a "software accelerated" backend in Vega. However with the new hardware accelerated backend Opera will draw the whole user interface using the GPU, not just specific elements of the webpage like the canvas element. This will offload the CPU significantly and make it possible to accelerate the rendering of all webpages. On systems with outdated drivers or buggy graphics cards, Opera will fallback to the heavily optimized Vega software rendering engine.



Opera 12.00 build  1105
Windows
Mac
Linux/FreeBSD


----------



## Derek12 (Oct 13, 2011)

Cool, WebGL and HW acceleration work like a charm  and about:gpu says uses OpenGL rendering 

EDIT: In my netbook WebGL and HW acceleration  don't work the Intel GMA 3150 is in the black list


----------



## naoan (Oct 13, 2011)

The ram consumption is a bit too much for me (500MB after just a few tabs open), disabling hw acceleration rectified this.


----------



## naoan (Oct 15, 2011)

Okay I noticed major annoying things since build 1090 :

1. they removed favicon on address bar
2. bookmarked url take a backseat and went under url history on address bar dropdown, this may seems not a big deal unless you're like me and like to call bookmarked site by typing on address bar.

those 2 things are very retarded change imo, any way to get back old opera behavior?


----------



## Drone (Oct 15, 2011)

^ I'm afraid no. We'd need to wait for beta and see what changes will be there.

1. In my case alpha (sometimes) crashes when I try to close it. 
2. It also crashes when I try to access my gmail and if it doesn't crash it can just fail to open it.


But it definitely is faster more stable and more responsive than pre-alfa.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 15, 2011)

Is there any ad block for youtube? Because I usually have videos going on in the background and every freeking time I watch a video i get the 3 min long adds where you have to click for them to go away. Is there a addon that will do that? Or will I have to go back to firefox if I want that.


----------



## pigulici (Oct 15, 2011)

for flash I use the option: plugin on demand


----------



## naoan (Oct 15, 2011)

Drone said:


> ^ I'm afraid no. We'd need to wait for beta and see what changes will be there.
> 
> 1. In my case alpha (sometimes) crashes when I try to close it.
> 2. It also crashes when I try to access my gmail and if it doesn't crash it can just fail to open it.
> ...



Gah, I hope they come to their sense. There is no other browser that do things retardedly like this, or maybe this is their (idiotic) way to distinct themselves?

As for crash, this alpha has been rock solid for me, crash rarely, if ever, happen and I can't reproduce it.



Kevinheraiz said:


> Is there any ad block for youtube? Because I usually have videos going on in the background and every freeking time I watch a video i get the 3 min long adds where you have to click for them to go away. Is there a addon that will do that? Or will I have to go back to firefox if I want that.



I use this http://www.fanboy.co.nz/adblock/opera.html manual installation but it's pretty easy and the how to is there.


----------



## Derek12 (Oct 15, 2011)

Drone said:


> ^ I'm afraid no. We'd need to wait for beta and see what changes will be there.
> 
> 1. In my case alpha (sometimes) crashes when I try to close it.
> 2. It also crashes when I try to access my gmail and if it doesn't crash it can just fail to open it.
> ...




Here doesn't crash when closing but sometimes the process remains open and I have to force kill it or Opera will refuse to open saying it is waiting to close.

Gmail opens and works fine here, but scrolling is *extremely* slow here and the page flickers a lot during scrolling, .

CSS animations work slowly and some CSS effects in some pages work slow and uses lots of CPU

Sometimes the extension to block Flash ads fails and they appear, making the computer slow as hell 
[/LIST]

Otherwise it's close to perfect 

EDIT: I am using hardware rendering


----------



## naoan (Oct 15, 2011)

Oh yeah, forgot to mention that I use software rendering, maybe that's why crash don't happen.

@Derek12
Use plugin on demand ctrl+f12 -> advanced -> content -> enable plugin on demand. pretty effective on blocking any flash.


----------



## Derek12 (Oct 15, 2011)

naoan said:


> @Derek12
> Use plugin on demand ctrl+f12 -> advanced -> content -> enable plugin on demand. pretty effective on blocking any flash.



Cool I didn't knew that, many thanks!


----------



## Drone (Oct 15, 2011)

Derek12 said:


> but scrolling is *extremely* slow here and the page flickers a lot during scrolling
> 
> CSS animations work slowly and some CSS effects in some pages work slow and uses lots of CPU
> 
> Sometimes the extension to block Flash ads fails and they appear, making the computer slow as hell



I have none of that lol. Everything is quick and smooth


----------



## Derek12 (Oct 15, 2011)

Drone said:


> I have none of that lol. Everything is quick and smooth



Oh and in my netbook those CSS animations are fast as well and it's using SW rendering, I will disable HW acceleration in my desktop and check, maybe is because I am using the beta 11.10 drivers lol

UPDATE: done but it's the same


----------



## Drone (Oct 15, 2011)

Windows 7 or 8? I forgot to say that it's 8 x32 here.


----------



## Derek12 (Oct 15, 2011)

Drone said:


> Windows 7 or 8? I forgot to say that it's 8 x32 here.



Windows 7 both (64 bit in the desktop, 32 bit in the netbook), but you gave me an idea, I will test in Windows 8


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 16, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Is there any ad block for youtube? Because I usually have videos going on in the background and every freeking time I watch a video i get the 3 min long adds where you have to click for them to go away. Is there a addon that will do that? Or will I have to go back to firefox if I want that.



Try these... you might have to adjust the settings in some...

YouTube AdsFree
CleanTube
NoAds Multilingual + German
NoAds Advanced
Ghostery

For the lazy ones  who want to change settings with out having to type the "about:config" command:  Opera Configurator or Opera Internal Pages


----------



## Derek12 (Oct 18, 2011)

I've tested in Windows 8 and it's the same, what strange Opera works faster in my netbook than in my desktop  anyway it's still largely faster than the rest of browsers. It works even faster after disabling Aero so now I am using the old fashioned but fast Windows classic theme


----------



## Drone (Oct 19, 2011)

Stable version of 11.52 is added to the OP.

and new build 1116

http://snapshot.opera.com/windows/quack_12.00-1116/Opera-Next-12.00-1116.exe


----------



## Drone (Oct 27, 2011)

*Turn Off/On Opera 12 Hardware Acceleration and WebGL*

For everyone who has an old graphics card these tips can be very useful:

*To disable Hardware Acceleration*
visit *opera:config#UserPrefs* there set EnableHardwareAcceleration = 0. 
Use 2 to force it and 1 to enable ha.

Same with *WebGl*

*opera:config#UserPrefs* and there EnableWebGL=0 (2 to force, 1 to enable it back)



http://my.opera.com/desktopteam/blog/2011/10/12/hardware-acceleration


----------



## Derek12 (Oct 27, 2011)

Drone said:


> For everyone who has an old graphics card these tips can be very useful:
> 
> *To disable Hardware Acceleration*
> visit *opera:config#UserPrefs* there set EnableHardwareAcceleration = 0.
> ...




I've tried setting them to 2 with my netbook (blocked) and the IGP (says it is unknown) but didn't made any differences and still works in software mode.
I reported in the official blog but no response. Maybe those GPUs aren't capable at all


----------



## Drone (Nov 28, 2011)

delete


----------



## Drone (Dec 6, 2011)

delete


----------



## Drone (Dec 15, 2011)

delete


----------



## Wyverex (Dec 15, 2011)

I am really happy about the introduction of the OOPP builds (out-of-process plugins); what that means is that plugin crashes will not crash Opera anymore.

Also, note that those are Labs builds and not from the Dekstop team, so they might not be as stable.


----------



## Drone (Jan 24, 2012)

delete


----------



## Drone (Jun 13, 2012)

*O*pera 12 Final

Opera 12 x86

Opera 12 x64


----------



## erixx (Jun 14, 2012)

you won


----------



## erixx (Jun 14, 2012)

mamma, never before is O crashing like a nascar driver on NOS.... 4 times in a row reading google news page.


----------



## repman244 (Jun 14, 2012)

I still can't decide if I should stay on the older version or upgrade to 12. It just has too many bugs at the moment but I'm sure that the developers are working hard to fix them.


----------



## pigulici (Jun 14, 2012)

I put 64b , work ok until now...


----------



## Drone (Jun 14, 2012)

erixx said:


> mamma, never before is O crashing like a nascar driver on NOS.... 4 times in a row reading google news page.



Hm strange. It works pretty fine here. Google news, yahoo news and any other heavy sites load fine and never crash. Which version do you use 32 or 64 bit? 
Maybe it's flash problem.

I remember I had a lot of crashes with Opera 11 alpha and beta but with 12 everything seems to be in order.


----------



## erixx (Jun 14, 2012)

hi,
i have been in the beta lately and just installed the RC over it. Now I uninstalled it all and will see.
cheers,
er1xx


----------



## Drone (Aug 1, 2012)

*O*pera 12.02 64bit Final

64bit


----------



## Drone (Oct 2, 2012)

12.10 beta is out and it's awsum!

http://www.opera.com/browser/next/


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 2, 2012)

Wyverex said:


> I've been using Opera since 2003 (Opera 7) and I do not see myself switching to any other browser, but my god, I am really pissed with latest developments (10.50 and forward).
> From epic stable it came to crash every hour.
> 
> Hope 10.70 sets things back where they belong and makes it stable again.
> ...



Been using since 2006.  Opera just seems to do things the right way.  The only problem I have seen is sometimes there are small incompatibilities.


----------



## SK-1 (Oct 2, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> Been using since 2006.  Opera just seems to do things the right way.  The only problem I have seen is sometimes there are small incompatibilities.



Totally agree. Just a small hiccup with some vids and loading of some pages. Its been about 3 years for me. I like Speed Dial.


----------



## Derek12 (Oct 3, 2012)

I am using Opera 12.10 in Windows and Mac, and Opera Mobile 12 in my Android phone and it's awesome, IMO better than the rest, I have used Opera since 7.11 but made some switches back and forth to Firefox and Chrome and came back to Opera after version 12 was released.

Hadn't any compatibility issues in the mobile and desktop versions, but in the Android version some mobile-made sites look a bit awkard.


----------



## Drone (Nov 5, 2012)

*O*pera 12.10 Finally fi-fuckin'-nal


----------



## Drone (Nov 19, 2012)

Damn, that was quick. Here's *O*pera 12.11 Final!

64 bit version

32 bit version


----------



## Drone (Dec 17, 2012)

Opera 12.12 released

32-bit

64-bit

Holy cow, it's awesome  Sometimes it uses less than 99MB on heavy sites. No memory leak at all!


----------



## irlandezul (Dec 18, 2012)

Drone said:


> Opera 12.12 released
> 
> 32-bit
> 
> ...



If i do an upgrade , i loose my settings and my bookmarks ?


----------



## pigulici (Dec 18, 2012)

Nope, even if you install new version witout uninstalling the old one...


----------



## Drone (Dec 18, 2012)

irlandezul said:


> If i do an upgrade , i loose my settings and my bookmarks ?



No you won't lose nothing, like pigulici said. And you can sync or export/import your settings/bookmarks anytime. Beta versions used to be unstable time after time but 12.12 final is tough as nails.


----------



## Drone (Jan 29, 2013)

Opera 12.13 Final

32 bit

64 bit

Just installed. Perfect thing.


----------



## Drone (Feb 5, 2013)

*Opera 12.14* Final

32bit

64bit


----------



## 95Viper (Jul 6, 2013)

Version 12 update to 12.16 build 1860

You can get the latest (32 or 64 bit) here --> Opera 12.16 for Windows or at this ftp link --> Index of /pub/opera/win/1216/; as of now it is release 12.16 build 1860.



> Opera 12.16
> Release notes
> 
> Release date: 2013-07-04
> ...


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 6, 2013)

So now it's using the same engine as Chrome is.... he he


----------



## 95Viper (Jul 6, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> So now it's using the same engine as Chrome is.... he he



No, this is 12(the Presto engine), not 15 with webkit.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Sep 22, 2013)

Can anyone report if they are using the new version on whether they have added the speed dial and the bookmarks in place?


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 22, 2013)

can anyone gimme a direct link to the non chromium version?
i hate this chromium, its too dumbed down.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 22, 2013)

scoutingwraith said:


> Can anyone report if they are using the new version on whether they have added the speed dial and the bookmarks in place?



yes if you mean 16.xxxxxx.62 then yes
speedial is there; books marks is knows as stash "heart symbol"

both easier to use; but old version i.e.16.0000.73 hangs the system on heavy flash sites.


----------



## 95Viper (Sep 22, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> can anyone gimme a direct link to the non chromium version?
> i hate this chromium, its too dumbed down.



Here is the direct link to all:  http://get.geo.opera.com/pub/



de.das.dude said:


> yes if you mean 16.xxxxxx.62 then yes
> speedial is there; books marks is knows as stash "heart symbol"
> 
> both easier to use; but old version i.e.16.0000.73 hangs the system on heavy flash sites.



Stash is stash, but there will be bookmarks.
They (Opera Dev team) are working on the ability to add the bookmarks feature.

There are a couple of extensions that add the improvisation of bookmarks.
You can enable bookmarks in the QAB (Quick Access Bar); however, they are not editable or sortable, I believe.

You can use this to use chrome extension and try using some there bookmark extensions:  Download Chrome Extension



> Thanks to this extension you will be able to download and install extensions from Google Chrome Web Store directly in your Opera browser.
> This extension allows to install ONLY extensions (https://chrome.google.com/webstore/category/extensions). It does not work for apps available in Chrome Web Store.



Or, you can try some of the Opera extension for bookmarks... not the best, IMO, but they worked when I tried them.

Add Bookmark

Bookmarks Manager

Here is another little tool that I like so I don't have to type commands into the browser:  Opera Internal Pages



> Description
> Shows a dropdown menu with all Opera internal pages :
> about:blank
> opera:about
> ...


----------



## scoutingwraith (Sep 23, 2013)

Hmm. Ill setup a test system to try it out. I have an old Dell Laptop on which ill install Win 7 and try it out to see if i can manage it before trying to transfer 500+ bookmarks.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 23, 2013)

95Viper said:


> Here is the direct link to all:  http://get.geo.opera.com/pub/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks!


----------



## Drone (Feb 16, 2016)

Wow it's been a long time since I gave up on Opera but I might start again with a new release:

Opera 12.18 x86
Opera 12.18 x64


----------



## Derek12 (Feb 16, 2016)

Did you check Vivaldi?


----------



## Drone (Feb 16, 2016)

Derek12 said:


> Did you check Vivaldi?


I did. It has nice features but it seemed clunky (occasional memory leaks). I'll wait for later releases because Vivaldi needs some polishing and ironing.


----------



## RejZoR (Feb 16, 2016)

Drone said:


> Wow it's been a long time since I gave up on Opera but I might start again with a new release:
> 
> Opera 12.18 x86
> Opera 12.18 x64



Wow, it's still being maintained? It just sucks that webpages complain about it. I know DeviantArt shows annoying banner on top with it. Opera 12 was awesome, but all the current versions feel like what Opera was like 15 years ago...


----------



## Drone (Feb 16, 2016)

Opera's development slowed down indeed. As you can see at the top of this page version 12.13 released more than 3 years ago and now it's 12.18. It went downhill when they abandoned their own engine and switched to chrome.


----------



## Derek12 (Feb 16, 2016)

Drone said:


> I did. It has nice features but it seemed clunky (occasional memory leaks). I'll wait for later releases because Vivaldi needs some polishing and ironing.


Yeah it still has rough edges but seems promising, I'm sure I will check it out too!


----------



## Derek12 (Feb 16, 2016)

Drone said:


> Opera's development slowed down indeed. As you can see at the top of this page version 12.13 released more than 3 years ago and now it's 12.18. It went downhill when they abandoned their own engine and switched to chrome.


If they would kept the features from v12 after going to Chromium it would have been awesome, but luckily we have Vivaldi


----------



## Drone (Feb 16, 2016)

Derek12 said:


> If they would kept the features from v12 after going to Chromium it would have been awesome, but luckily we have Vivaldi





Derek12 said:


> Yeah it still has rough edges but seems promising, I'm sure I will check it out too!




Yes, maybe Vivaldi could do the things Opera couldn't.

I don't like Edge because of its memory leaks on many sites, even though more sites are faster with Edge than with IE. Chrome and Firefox aren't my cup of tea.
I dunno, I'll just wait for Edge or Vivaldi getting better. Atm will use new Opera and see how it works.


----------



## RejZoR (Feb 16, 2016)

Drone said:


> Opera's development slowed down indeed. As you can see at the top of this page version 12.13 released more than 3 years ago and now it's 12.18. It went downhill when they abandoned their own engine and switched to chrome.



At first I though they'll just swap the rendering engine, but what they did was swap the entire browser for trimmed down Chrome and after how long they've been working on Chromed Opera? They still haven't come anywhere near Opera 12 functionality. Imagine Firefox as we know it today being converted back to what Firefox was at version 1.0. This is how Opera looks like today.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Feb 16, 2016)

Opera is doomed FFS... 

I checked Vivaldi... no bad... you can see it is the old opera team... but still UI is sluggish... the current Opera is my favorite... well... I don't like the china deal at all...


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 16, 2016)

Opera is the new netscrape buttigator


----------



## Drone (Mar 10, 2016)

Opera Now Comes With Native Ad Blocking Features


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 10, 2016)

Apparently its Add's  they pump at you anyway  from their own servers big deal


----------



## Drone (Mar 15, 2016)

Opera 36.0 Build 2130.32


----------



## Drone (Jul 18, 2016)

Opera sold to a Chinese consortium for $600 million

The buyers, led by search and security firm Qihoo 360, are purchasing Opera's browser business, its privacy and performance apps, its tech licensing and, most importantly, its name. The Norwegian company will keep its consumer division, including Opera Apps & Games and Opera TV. The consumer arm has 560 workers, but the company hasn't said what will happen to its other 1109 employees.


----------



## RejZoR (Jul 18, 2016)

I have very mixed opinion when it comes to Chinese. Especially knowing they'll never change...


----------



## TonyB (Jan 14, 2017)

sorry to pop up a older thread but i was going to try out opera browser , is it safe now that this company own it or best to be avoided ??


----------



## qubit (Jan 14, 2017)

Drone said:


> Opera sold to a Chinese consortium for $600 million
> 
> The buyers, led by search and security firm Qihoo 360, are purchasing Opera's browser business, its privacy and performance apps, its tech licensing and, most importantly, its name. The Norwegian company will keep its consumer division, including Opera Apps & Games and Opera TV. The consumer arm has 560 workers, but the company hasn't said what will happen to its other 1109 employees.


So now Opera is owned by the Chinese it starts offering a free "private" VPN service? I'd bet money the Chinese are snooping at all your private stuff going through it.

Have a play with it, but don't do it for privacy.


----------



## TonyB (Jan 14, 2017)

That's what i was wondering too qubit i was going to try it out for that reason but make me wonder is it safe to even install it on my computer, i like the perks it sounds like a good browser for a secondary one.


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 14, 2017)

welp, time to tell the hubs to stop using opera  ugh.... and why they made the stupid decision to drop what made them and keep the stupid tv and games parts?? sell those if you want the money you idiots!!!!


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 14, 2017)

never used Opera   sooner resort to Google chrome

Bring Back  Netscape


----------



## Drone (Jan 14, 2017)

TonyB said:


> is it safe now that this company own it or best to be avoided ??



It's as safe as any other browser. I have no complaints. No crashes, no memory leaks and it's getting updated frequently.



qubit said:


> ..offering a free "private" VPN service?




It's rather proxy than actual vpn


----------



## cdawall (Jan 14, 2017)

I still use it. It does much better on the battery in my laptop over chrome.


----------



## Drone (Jan 14, 2017)

@cdawall  Yeah I totally forgot to mention that. You're right


btw here's link for the latest stable x64 version


----------



## TonyB (Jan 14, 2017)

i got the offline installer from the website what the difference from the one you linked too??


----------



## qubit (Jan 14, 2017)

Drone said:


> It's rather proxy than actual vpn


I saw it reported as a VPN, but ok.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 14, 2017)

I use Opera regularly i dont care what the Chinese see me doing, It works like chrome acts like chrome but without the google snooping and ad targeting. Long as the addons still work I will stick with it. Less memory intensive than chrome, faster than Edge for me and in general ive never had it crash or hang unlike Edge / IE / Chrome / Firefox go figure its been stable and it works and if i get to pick who is snooping ill choose the chinese. they are more concerned with what their own citizens are doing anyway


----------



## TonyB (Jan 14, 2017)

good point when i install this thing is there a way to stop it from importing bookmarks ? i'm only going to use a secondary browser.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 14, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> Bring Back  Netscape




Technically speaking. Firefox is the successor to Netscape... Firefox was created on code taken from Netscape that was rewritten in Mozilla's 'Geko'  engine. Mozilla itself is a spin off of Netscape and was tasked on maintaining and looking after Netscape in the early days before they re-wrote the code


----------



## Derek12 (Jan 15, 2017)

Well, we have Vivaldi


----------



## TonyB (Jan 16, 2017)

response from opera software on twitter here is what they said to me. 

Hi, yes part of the business has been bought by a chinese company but the browser is still built in europe and thus underlies european privacy law. /Rosi


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 16, 2017)

qubit said:


> So now Opera is owned by the Chinese it starts offering a free "private" VPN service? I'd bet money the Chinese are snooping at all your private stuff going through it.
> 
> Have a play with it, but don't do it for privacy.



Well the eu, UK and US already do this, think I'd rather the Chinese spy on me than my own government.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 16, 2017)

Also for those that liked Opera but dont like the Chinese take over try Vivaldi browser, same dev team as Opera but its privately owned lots of new features etc still uses Chromium as a base but dones't sell data to other companies. So for those that like privacy and liked Opera well there ya go.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 16, 2017)

I like Vivaldi a lot, 1.6 has been very solid. BUT I'm still patiently awaiting sync features which I've read is at the top of their To-Do for 2017 list. 

Oh and speaking of, ARS just released an article on *Vivaldi doing what Opera* should've today.


----------



## erixx (Jan 16, 2017)

it says ..... "Tatsuki Tomita, Vivaldi COO"... Now, that isn't a Norwegian name by any standards, maybe it is Eskimo 

Just installed it after some time not having it, and I love it


----------



## RejZoR (Jan 16, 2017)

All of the browsers are pointless because they don't have good RSS feeds readers. Firstly, they'd actually need one and secondly, Firefox has the only one which actually syncs the feeds across computers.


----------



## qubit (Jan 16, 2017)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Well the eu, UK and US already do this, think I'd rather the Chinese spy on me than my own government.


Hmmm, I dunno.


----------



## TonyB (Jan 17, 2017)

so what you all think , should i use it based off the report respons from opera i posted above?


----------



## erixx (Jan 18, 2017)

we hear it all time: they deny, then new backdoors are found, or End user agreements are changed and you lose track. Just stay alert for security news...

I don't need RSS, I want a browser with build-in dark interface and night mode, like Opera, let's call it an eye-caring interface. If it is white-ish it goes to the junkyard!


----------



## theFOoL (Jan 22, 2017)

Has any tried the *Opera Neon*? Works neat


----------



## TonyB (Jan 22, 2017)

nope i'm using regular Opera decided to try it out not using it for personal stuff but its fun.


----------



## theFOoL (Jan 22, 2017)

Same. Will see after more updates take place. Need to add Auto-Sync or am i missing it?


----------



## Drone (Feb 2, 2018)

Opera 51.0.2830.23 x64 Beta with built-in anti-Bitcoin mining tool

Changelog


----------



## RejZoR (Feb 6, 2018)

Drone said:


> Opera 51.0.2830.23 x64 Beta with built-in anti-Bitcoin mining tool
> 
> Changelog



Hm, Opera has cryptomining blocker since version 50...


----------



## Drone (Apr 16, 2018)

Opera VPN app to be permanently discontinued as of April 30th, 2018

https://www.operavpn.com/


----------



## theFOoL (Apr 16, 2018)

Drone said:


> Opera VPN app to be permanently discontinued as of April 30th, 2018
> 
> https://www.operavpn.com/


But it says nothing about Windows... being unsupported/removed


----------



## 95Viper (Apr 17, 2018)

rk3066 said:


> But it says nothing about Windows... being unsupported/removed



Opera's VPN for Windows is built into opera and not an app.  See info here --> Free VPN in the Opera browser - surf the web with enhanced privacy.
And, I have heard nothing about them not supporting it or removing it.


----------



## Drone (Jul 27, 2019)

Opera GX is a special version of the Opera browser, specifically tailored for a better gaming experience. This internet browser includes unique features to help you get the most out of both gaming and browsing. It has gaming specific features like resource limiting, always-on-top for games and Razer Chroma support. 

Opera GX main features:
•Twitch integration – Follow your favorite channels
•GX Control – limit the browser’s CPU and RAM usage
•GX Corner – latest gaming news and deals
•SFX – game-inspired sound effects
•GX design – advanced customization and gaming hardware support
•Video pop out – watch video on top of other tabs and applications

Download x64


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 18, 2019)

I switched to Opera a couple of years ago and haven't looked back. The only thing it doesn't do as well as chrome is the default spell checking.
My favourite aspect of Opera is Speed Dial which is so user-friendly and streets ahead of most other browsers in that respect.
VPN is still alive and well, so no need to use another one.
Edit
Opera GX is very cool indeed!


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 18, 2019)

So in term Opera is like Linux MINT in a way right   

I actually use Opera as my default but have FF as 
Well


----------

